# hgh 3x week method?



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

seen a thread the other day about hgh protocols and seen someone praising the 3 x week protocol if used for mass gains. the idea running much higher doses post workout 3 x week, has anyone actually tried this method? or do people prefer the ed protocol?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I believe that @Pscarb runs that protocol.As for the "mass gains" I think you will be disappointed.From my experience unless you blast it at high doses you will not see gains like that and even then it is mostly water.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I dont even thing HGH gives you gains? i've heard that your better off with a prestine diet and Test. but obviously it will help, I've seen some people under the illusion they actually add 2 stone+ of pure muscle in a year.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH is not a drug that will give results that most will associate with the word Mass

I have run this protocol a lot in fact it is my preferred method in the off season, although you don't need to run it PWO before bed or anytime of day is fine.

There is a sticky on a clinical study using a 3 day protocol with pharma GH that shows results in 6 weeks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

cuggster said:


> I dont even thing HGH gives you gains? i've heard that your better off with a prestine diet and Test. but obviously it will help, I've seen some people under the illusion they actually add 2 stone+ of pure muscle in a year.


I see and hear this so many times that I just laugh now when people mention it.

Just because it has GROWTH in the name and it's expensive then people think it is this amazing product.

Yes it is a good product, but the people who get the best results are those who are already at an advanced level in terms of BB

10ml of test will give you much more in terms of muscle gains than 200iu HGH


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I see and hear this so many times that I just laugh now when people mention it.
> 
> Just because it has GROWTH in the name and it's expensive then people think it is this amazing product.
> 
> ...


Exactly.. i have a family member who was using it for 2 years straight, the growth that you do experience over a prolonged period of time is phenomenal ill be honest, but that is partilly due to the growth of bone structure enabling more mass to be carried, and less body fat obviously makes you look even larger and thick set, i think he was on 8iu PD of Hyge along with test/tren and other compounds, but ran HGH all through for 2 years.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

i agree on the comment about people thinking it is a wonder drug that will change them overnight..this is clearly stupid.

what do you personally get out of hgh use then? im curious and why do you use it?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jeffj said:


> i agree on the comment about people thinking it is a wonder drug that will change them overnight..this is clearly stupid.
> 
> what do you personally get out of hgh use then? im curious and why do you use it?


I don't use it

Tried it a few years ago at 4iu ed but had issues with it.

My bite altered slightly and caused me pain in my ear!

I stopped using after 4 months and the dentist adjusted my teeth to relieve the pain


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I don't use it
> 
> Tried it a few years ago at 4iu ed but had issues with it.
> 
> ...


just from 4iu ed?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

what do others get out of it and why do you run it?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

jeffj said:


> just from 4iu ed?


Seems strange I know but it was like a sharp shooting pain in my ear when I moved my jaw.

Dentist slightly adjusted 2 rear teeth to relive the pressure from my ear???


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

2-4 ius ed of pharm hgh is good health supp as well as helping stay a bit leaner , a bit fuller, feel a bit better in myself , skin looks and feels better, better sleep, but the only'mass' i got rom doing 10iu eod was water bloat mate, dont think i gained any more tissue than i would have with just gear, lost a good bit of fat quickfelt tierd all the time and got some pretty bad bloat , imo 2-4iu ed is the way to go

oh and after about 2 years of using hgh id gone up a ring size.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Pharma HGH will let you run Slin without getting overly fat and it has a synergistic effect with testosterone. Many people report being able to use far more test with less sides.

Test - good mass, water

HGH - Water, some fat loss

Slin - some mass, glycogen retention and fat gain

All 3 - Mass, Stay lean or get leaner, water and nutrients in muscle = growth

It's about all 3. I've wasted time running AAS and HGH but no slin. If you are going to invest in pharma HGH then invest in some slin. Purely IMO but I have seen much greater results this way, and when we are talking about the hundreds of pounds a month it costs to run a good dose... well you may as well go all out.

I am also finding my off season a lot less taxing on my body bar the intense training. Only 2 injectables, 1 - 2 orals in and out, and slin + hgh.

Oh, as for PWO blasting. I have been trying this. This is what I have found;

Less lethargy throughout the day / in general

Less water overall

Better appetite (when lethargic I don't feel hungry)

Better sleep

ATM I am dosing PWO 5x per week. None of off days. I may move towards 2iu on 2 of the training days on srtronger body parts, e.g. arms and then much high doses on back and quads days, e.g. 10-12iu. Currently doses vary from 4-10iu depending.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH does increase muscle tissue, this cannot be argued the issue is the expectation set by the user.....

steroids do not increase muscle tissue, by this i mean you do not increase the amount of muscle cells you have, what a steroid does is increase the size of existing muslce tissue, GH on the other hand via conversion IGF-1 actually increases the muscle cell count, but this is not something that just happens by jabbing it......

i see a lot of guys say they can eat anything when on growth but all they got was fat loss, yet if they actually put time and effort into there nutrition 24/7 then they would get more from GH....

GH has never been or ever will be a drug you can associate the word mass with, but given the right circumstances and a genuine product you can achieve 1-2kg of lean tissue in 6-8 weeks (as shown in the clinical study in this section)


----------

